# Mẹo chọn kem chống nắng tốt nhất



## thuypham (18/7/18)

*Một trong những yếu tố khiến làn da gặp nhiều vấn đề như thâm sạm, nám, mụn...là do không biết sử dụng kem chống nắng đúng cách, những thông tin dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn lựa chọn kem chống nắng tốt nhất phù hợp với làn da của mình.*

*Hãy cùng tìm hiểu mẹo chọn kem chống nắng tốt nhất cho bạn:*

Du lịch biển, mua sắm, hay đơn giản là đi chơi cùng bạn bè, đừng quên bôi kem chống nắng nhé! Dù thời tiết nắng hay mưa, bạn cũng nên bôi kem chống nắng để bảo vệ làn da khỏi tác nhân gây hại nhé! Tia UV có hại từ ánh nắng mặt trời không chỉ là kẻ thù gây ra tình trạng da sạm, nám mà còn khiến da của bạn bị lão hóa sớm đó!

Thoa kem chống nắng là bước quan trọng trong quy trình chăm sóc da cơ bản. Kem chống nắng có khá nhiều loại: dạng gel, dạng sữa, kem, sáp, dạng cushion,… Ngoài ra chỉ số SPF cũng là vấn đề đáng quan tâm mỗi khi chọn lựa kem chống nắng. Trong bài viết này, hãy cùng Chợ Tình điểm qua những điều cần ghi nhớ khi chọn kem chống nắng cho da nhé!

*Bạn có biết?*
Bạn có biết khả năng chống lại tia UVB được đánh giá thông qua chỉ số SPF. Ở Ấn Độ, chỉ số SPF phù hợp trung bình nằm ở khoảng SPF30, còn ở Việt Nam, chỉ số SPF dao động từ SPF30-60 tùy theo thời tiết. Tuy nhiên, chúng ta thường dùng 1 lượng kem chống nắng ít hơn so với nhu cầu của làn da, thế nên hãy đầu tư một tuýp chống nắng có chỉ số cao hơn bình thường để mang lại sự bảo vệ toàn diện nhất, ngay cả khi bạn đã dùng không đủ lượng kem cần thiết.

_



_
_Chọn kem chống nắng có chỉ số SPF thích hợp để bảo vệ da toàn diện._
​Chỉ số SPF thực chất là gì? Chỉ số SPF (Sun Protection Factor), là thước đo số giờ trung bình làn da được bảo vệ của kem chống nắng khỏi tia UVB – loại tia cực tím gây ra cháy nắng da và góp phần gây ung thư da.

Chỉ số SPF có trong kem chống nắng thấp nhất là 15 và cao nhất là 100. Theo định mức quốc tế, thì 1 SPF sẽ có khả năng bảo vệ làn da và hạn chế tác hại của tia UV trong khoảng 10 phút. Điều này đồng nghĩa với việc 1 loại kem chống nắng có chỉ số SPF là 15 sẽ hoạt động hiệu quả trong vòng 150 phút, còn SPF 50 là 500 phút.

Bên cạnh đó, các nghiên cứu cũng cho thấy rằng nếu kem chống nắng có chỉ số SPF 15 sẽ chặn được 93% các tia UVB, SPF 30 chặn được 95 và SPF 60 thì lọc được 98%.

*Bạn cần ghi nhớ gì khi chọn kem chống nắng?*

*1. Hạn sử dụng*
Kem chống nắng càng “mới” thì hiệu quả bảo vệ da càng cao. Các thành phần và công thức trong kem chống nắng sẽ dễ bị phá vỡ bởi các yếu tố khách quan ngay kể cả khi chúng được để yên trên kệ. Vì thế hãy ưu tiên kem chống kem có ngày sản xuất mới nhất càng tốt. Ngoài việc đọc kỹ thành phần trong kem chống nắng, nhớ xem qua hạn sử dụng nữa nhé!

*2. Chọn thương hiệu uy tín*
Chọn sản phẩm của thương hiệu mỹ phẩm tuy tín luôn là điều quan trọng. Đặc biệt, các thương hiệu quốc tế, các nhãn hiệu tại Mỹ và các nước châu Âu luôn được cấp chứng nhận bởi FDA (bằng chứng nhận của cục quản lý thực phẩm và dược phẩm của Hoa Kỳ, thuộc Bộ Y tế và Dịch vụ Nhân sinh Hoa Kỳ) hoặc liên minh châu Âu, họ có quy định rất nghiêm ngặt về thành phần và mức độ an toàn của sản phẩm.

_



_
_Neutrogena –thương hiệu dược mỹ phẩm uy tín của Mỹ rất được nhiều tín đồ làm đẹp ưa chuộng._
​*3. Kem chống nắng không nên chứa các thành phần nguy hiểm*
Kiểm tra các thành phần trên bao bì. Tránh các sản phẩm có chứa oxybenzone, 1 trong những thành phần gây rối loạn hormone và gây ra các dị ứng nguy hiểm.

*4. Chọn kem chống nắng có chỉ số SPF 30 trở lên*
Luôn kiểm tra chỉ số SPF ở bao bì. Bất cứ sản phẩm nào có SPF 15 trở lên đều được cho là có sự bảo vệ da khỏi tia UVB. Tuy nhiên, để đạt được sự bảo vệ toàn diện, các chuyên gia da liễu khuyên bạn nên dùng các loại kem chống nắng có chỉ số từ SPF 30 đến SPF 60. Những sản phẩm có chỉ số chống nắng SPF nhỏ hơn 30 sẽ chỉ làm tiêu hao túi tiền của bạn và mang lại hiệu quả không như mong đợi. Các chỉ số SPF rất cao (60 – 100) chỉ nên sử dụng ở những vùng da đặc biệt như đang điều trị nám hay dị ứng ánh nắng, hoặc trong điều kiện bạn hoạt động ngoài trời nắng nóng xuyên suốt như đi biển, thể thao…

_



_
_Chống nắng dạng cushion của thương hiệu Nature Republic với độ SPF50, là kem chống nắng thuộc dòng chống nắng vật lý thế hệ mới của thương hiệu Nature Republic với công dụng 3 trong 1: vừa chống nắng, vừa làm mát vừa hỗ trợ trang điểm bên cạnh còn chống nhăn, làm sáng da,…_
​*5. Thành phần Titanium Dioxide Hoặc Zinc Oxide*
Khi kiểm tra bảng thành phần kem chống nắng, bạn sẽ phát hiện hợp chất titan dioxide hoặc oxit kẽm. Những thành phần này được thêm vào chống nắng để bảo vệ da khỏi tác hại của tia UV. Thế nhưng, nó có thể khiến cho khuôn mặt của bạn trông nhợt nhạt và kém tươi tắn đấy!

*6. Kem chống nắng chống nước*
Nếu bạn đi biển hoặc hoạt động thể thao khiến cơ thể ra nhiều mồ hôi, chọn kem chống nắng chống thấm nước (waterproof) là điều bắt buộc.

_



_
_Gel chống nắng bảo vệ hoàn hảo Anessa Perfect UV Sunscreen Skincare Gel SPF50+/PA++++ có dạng gel dịu nhẹ, thẩm thấu cực nhanh, đem đến làn da khô thoáng, không gây dính bết và không thấm nước (thích hợp dùng cho đi bơi hoặc đi biển)_
​*7. Chọn kem chống nắng cho trẻ*
Không phải chỉ có người lớn, trẻ em cũng cần kem chống nắng. Chọn kem chống nắng cho trẻ em đòi hỏi sự cẩn thận hơn bởi làn da của trẻ rất mỏng manh và dễ kích ứng, các thành phần chống nắng có trong kem có thể gây ra những dị ứng không mong muốn. Lưu ý, chọn kem chống nắng nhẹ dịu cho da, không chứa axit para-aminobenzoic (PABA) và benzophenones.

*8. Chọn kem chống nắng không châm chít*
Nếu bạn mua phải 1 tuýp kem chống nắng tạo cảm giác nóng rát và châm chích trong nhiều ngày. Tốt nhất hãy loại bỏ nó ngay nếu không muốn đi gặp bác sĩ da liễu.

*9. Chọn kem chống nắng cho da mụn*
Thị trường với tràn lan các loại kem chống nắng. Nếu bạn có làn da nhờn và dễ nổi mụn, hãy chọn kem chống nắng dạng gel trong như nước, thấm nhanh. Điều này sẽ không gây ra tình trạng bết dính, tắc nghẽn lỗ chân lông và khiến tình trạng mụn tồi tệ hơn.

*10. Giá cả không phải là tất cả*
Kem chống nắng càng đắt tiền không có nghĩa là chúng đều tốt. Chọn loại kem chống nắng của thương hiệu mỹ phẩm danh tiếng sẽ mang đến cảm giác an toàn nhưng không chắc sẽ mang lại hiệu quả chống nắng tốt nhất. Vì thế, chọn kem chống nắng cần phải xem xét nhiều về nhu cầu và độ tương thích của làn da.

Tips quan trọng bỏ túi khi sử dụng kem chống nắng:
– Thoa kem chống nắng trước 30 phút sau khi ra ngoài trời.
– Sử dụng kem chống nắng dưới lớp trang điểm là tốt nhất.
– Mặc quần áo chất liệu cotton khi ra ngoài trời. Bạn có biết, vải cotton cũng có chỉ số SPF4 đó!
– Tia cực tím mạnh và có hại nhất là lúc giữa trưa (11h – 15h).
– Đeo kính râm khi bước ra ngoài đường.
– Ngoài bôi kem chống nắng, bạn nên đội mũ, khăn và áo chống nắng để che chắn.

_



_
_Đi du lịch, đừng quên đội mũ và mặc quần áo có chất liệu cotton để hạn chế sự ảnh hưởng của tia UV!_​
_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

